# Chapman, UCLA Grad School



## UMCPGrad (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if Chapman or UCLA has started contacting people for interviews for their Grad Program?  I'm assuming that they should start contacting people by the end of this month, or in early march


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing.  My guess is that UCLA should be contacting us now since they mail their decisions out in April according to their FAQ on their website.  I don't know about Chapman, but am also wondering what the deal is with them also.


----------



## Tima (Feb 21, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## rockstar (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm also waiting on UCLA. I applied to the Producer's Program.


----------



## UMCPGrad (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got my UCLA rejection letter today.  Hopefully, I can get an interview with Chapman.


----------



## rockstar (Feb 28, 2007)

I still haven't heard.


----------



## Tima (Feb 28, 2007)

Chapman does interviews? What other schools do interviews for MFA, cuz only NYU says they do, but the rest dont!!


----------



## Ish (Mar 1, 2007)

hey...i asked ucla for their MA program they dont have any interviews.i dont know about their MFA.
umcp grad, did you apply to them for a MA or MFA?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 1, 2007)

Chapman does interviews, and i think you can do that by phone instead of in person.


----------



## Tima (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually applied to the MFA for UCLA; and yes they do interviews. But I was not aware Chapman did. I also just learned that Columbia does too, but not for everyone! 

Hey Kurt, How is it going? Heard back from any schools yet? When did you turn in your apps for Chapman? If you finished it by their priority, they should have contacted you with their decision by now.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard back from UCLA... didn't get in there.  

Still working on the Chapman application since I didn't meet the priority deadline.  I have a few things to finish up with that application and will probably send it out soon.

I'm wondering, What's the admissions process at Chapman if you send your application before the May 1st regular deadline? Do they evaluate the applications as they arrive at their office?  Or do they evaluate everything after May 1st when their done with evaluating the priority applications?  Another words... does it make any difference whether I send my application next week, next month, or even April 30th.  The people at admissions haven't given me an answer to this.... anyone know?  thanks


----------



## rockstar (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, you all heard back really early! UCLA says that they don't notify people till late March-April. I still haven't heard - the wait is killing me!


----------



## rockstar (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a question, did you guys hear through the mail or email?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard through email... they wrote that a decision has been made on the application and I had to log into their website to view the decision.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 2, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, which problem did you apply to? Sorry about not getting in; I know how much work goes into applying to all these schools. I turned my last app in early February and it was such a load off, but now it's the waiting.


----------



## Tima (Mar 2, 2007)

I applied to the directing. And honestly, i didnt put that much work into UCLA's cuz I wasnt really dying to go there. But yeah, they might be considering you for a waitlist or something if you havent heard from them through email. Make sure they have the right email address cuz they should have emailed everyone's decisions early this week.  

Kurt,

You should really apply as soon as possible, they review your app as soon as they get it and the decision comes like a few weeks after.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 3, 2007)

Hm. I'm sure they have my correct email address because I applied online and to the Producer's Program itself. It just seems really really early to already know since the website says late March-April. I checked the decision status and says that there's no decision that's been made yet. 

I also hear that finalists get called in for an interview. I've checked my email and spam box a million times, still nothin'. How nerve-wrecking!


----------



## UMCPGrad (Mar 5, 2007)

I wrote Chapman, asking when I should expect to hear back from them with a decision.  They told me that if I don't hear anything by the end of March, then I should call back.  I applied priority (before Feb 1st).  I figure I should know something within the next few weeks...


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I applied priority as well, but my application was missing 1 rec. letter. It was finally complete on the 28th, I dont know if that makes a difference in the timing of my notification. Chapman usually notifies its applicants early; on the website it says 'you will hear from us shortly after we recieve your application'. Other programs that had deadlines in December dont get back to us till April-ish, so I guess Chapman is comparably quicker with a deadline in February.


----------



## UMCPGrad (Mar 5, 2007)

Tima,  Did anyone at Chapman give you a time frame as to when you should hear back from them?


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

NO there is no time frame, but they say a few weeks after applying. Thats what it said on their website. Oh and they sent me a letter saying, "your application is now complete  (feb 28th after  getting my last Rec. letter) and now go under review. You should hear of your decision   _shortly_.


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

UMCP grad, Do you have AIM?


----------



## UMCPGrad (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't use AIM... I use yahoo messenger.... email me at jherring45@comcast.net ....


----------



## rockstar (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone else heard from UCLA yet?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 12, 2007)

I heard from UCLA on the 23rd of February via email. If you applied for directing or producing they have the interviews coming up this weekend, so I imagine you would have heard by now. Does anyone know anything about the interview?

BTW-- I'm almost positive chapman has not sent anything out except the confirmation that your application was recieved.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2007)

I got an email from UCLA on the first of March, and interview on the 24th.

I applied for the MFA Screenwriting program.

I'd love to hear if anyone knows what to expect in  the room.


----------



## LisheeBee (Mar 12, 2007)

I just called the department b/c I'm going to be out of town adn unvailable for the next 3weeks and so I was hoping to get an answer on my application for screenwriting before I go (and schedule an interview for when I come back). But, the lady said that she talked directly to the person that makes the decisions and that that person said that no decisions have gone out yet and that a decision on my application had yet to be made...  But, it seems that there is more than one person that has gotten an email from them.  So, I don't know what to believe. She seemed shocked when I told her that people were posting their acceptance/rejections online.  For those that say they have gotten notice-- is there any more information you can share that can help me stop worrying about my timeline ( I need to give Columbia and Austin an answer soon but I'd give them both up for UCLA) And I'm afraid UCLA is going to try and contact me while I'm out of the country...
I'm rambling. Sorry.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 12, 2007)

That's interesting. I, too, have seen a few postings of people who have said they have heard - most of them rejections. 

However, I do know that UCLA does interviews and I heaven't heard anything yet... I would think that rejections would be online, but my application says, "To date, no decision has been made on your application." So I'm not sure what to think either.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 12, 2007)

I think that UCLA has gone so far as to contact those who made it to the interview phase via email, phone, and lastly a letter (with another assignment for the interview)-- I'm not saying that they've accepted any of us yet-- we just know who's made the first cut. Round 2 cutting will be just as harsh I'm sure.

Does anyone know what to expect from the interview? I'm really nervous. I'm interviewing for the directing program if that helps.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by LisheeBee:
> But, the lady said that she talked directly to the person that makes the decisions and that that person said that no decisions have gone out yet and that a decision on my application had yet to be made...  But, it seems that there is more than one person that has gotten an email from them.  So, I don't know what to believe. She seemed shocked when I told her that people were posting their acceptance/rejections online.  For those that say they have gotten notice-- is there any more information you can share that can help me stop worrying about my timeline ( I need to give Columbia and Austin an answer soon but I'd give them both up for UCLA) And I'm afraid UCLA is going to try and contact me while I'm out of the country...
> I'm rambling. Sorry.




All I know is they emailed me two weeks ago and said East Coast interviews were on the 24th.  So I'm going.

Being on the West Coast, you might be contacted later, maybe?

Honestly, though...UT-Austin only takes seven people a year...that's no small feat to be one of them.

I personally wouldn't go for the Dramatic Writing MFA at Columbia...my mentor graduated from there, and she said apply to the film program instead...which I didn't do, but I felt the need to share that with you.

All the same, if you got into Austin, I would imagine your chances at UCLA are pretty good.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I applied to the Producer's Program, so I guess we'll see how that goes.


----------



## LisheeBee (Mar 13, 2007)

Jayimess,

What does your status say on the actual UCLA website?  I'm wondering if that is something I can use to update myself on my application decision while I'm out of the country...  I know that the program doesn't use some of the UCLA website pages (like whether or  not they've received all mandatory paperwork, etc.) so I'm just wondering if the "Decision" page is something that they don't bother with either.  
Doomed to wallow in "pending" pergatory...
Lisheebee


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

I know you were writing to Jayimess, but I just thought I'd let you know that outside of the email and letter there was no additional notification. I don't think they use the website at all to notify students.


----------



## LisheeBee (Mar 13, 2007)

Darn.


Winterreverie, thanks for letting me know.  Back to the anxiety.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

> y


What program did you apply for?


----------



## Sixto (Mar 13, 2007)

I think they are contacting people as they decide. In another post, someone was contacted for an interview for UCLA MFA Screenwriting on March 1st, and they interview on the 24th. I was contacted March 12th, and I interview on April 7th. Im anapplicant for UCLA MFA Cinematography. Good luck everybody!


----------



## rockstar (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess there's still some hope!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2007)

Lish...My App Status on the UCLA website hasn't been updated since October 8th, when I submitted online.  It still says they haven't received any documentation.  The film dept. doesn't use that function, I guess.  They do say on the dept. website that you will be notified of their decision via email, and only email...but again, I find it doubtful that you have anything to worry about, being accepted to the far more exclusive UTA.

Sixto, I was the one notified on the 1st/interviewing on the 24th.  I believe the East Coast folks like myself go first.  My friend was also chosen to interview for AFI, and he couldn't make the East interviews this week (I interviewed yesterday), so he's going to LA at the end of March.

So West Coast people, don't lose hope.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

I can attest to what Jayimess said. I'm on the West Coast and I didn't get notified till this past Wednesday through email. They only gave me a week's notice. I'm going down next Tuesday for my Wednesday interview. 

Wow, this is exciting. We could be potential peers. But anyway, congrats to all who got an interview. It's been a long hard road and let's finish strong


----------

